# Vmware player



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2011)

Is strange. How can vmware player not exist on ports? None ported it?


----------



## adamk (Nov 21, 2011)

VMware player is proprietary and has not been ported to FreeBSD by VMware.  It also does not work via linux compatibility since it requires a number of kernel modules.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok. My question answered. Solved


----------

